# Peach/Coral Cream Blush Recs



## foreveratorifan (Mar 14, 2005)

I love using a cream blush under my powder blushes for a longer staying blush...and I use Da Da Delight for my pink looks.  I'm now looking for a great neutral peach/coral that can go with corresponding blushes (i have blushes in Blushbaby, Pinch O'Peach and Sunbasque, Nars Orgasm).

I have looked and would love some recommendations from peeps on here.

If there's a MAC product, pro or otherwise, that would work, I'd love to hear about it!  Otherwise, other product recs are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA
H.


----------



## sara13 (Mar 14, 2005)

I highly recommend Stila convertible color in either Gladiola or Gerbera.  Gladiola is more of a straight peach while Gerbera is a pinky-peach, but both are nice for normal to dry skin.  

I've also tried BB Calypso Coral, but I found these weren't as blendable, and it also looked more orangey on than Gladiola even, when what I really wanted was a nice peach or coral.  Still, it might be something to check out.


----------



## Janice (Mar 14, 2005)

Giorgio Armani Creme Blush #4 sounds about perfect. It's sex. A little like NARS orgasm in cream form, but more dusky. (if that makes sense?)


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 14, 2005)

Ohhh...that sounds lovely!  Those Stila ones sound promising too!

Where can I buy GA cosmetics?  I live in Iowa and we are devoid (sp?) of anything good here!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 19, 2005)

i use my benefit just kiddin around blush..its perfect for me!


----------



## Janice (Mar 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_Ohhh...that sounds lovely!  Those Stila ones sound promising too!

Where can I buy GA cosmetics?  I live in Iowa and we are devoid (sp?) of anything good here! _

 
Hrmm.. Well you can call any GA counter and they will ship. OR you can try swapping on MUA for it. Also eBay, I have bought some GA things from there and had good experiences.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

I have tried MUA with no luck yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may have to wait some time and try to stop at a counter in Texas when I go to Dallas!


----------



## watermelon0719 (Apr 1, 2005)

MAC Sundrenched CCB!! You have to try this, it's *amazing*!! Pretty shimmery, too - don't know if that's a + or - for you; for me it's a definite +!!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 3, 2005)

That sounds pretty!

However, I did find the wonders of MAC's new creme blushes and I got the one called Lille..something.... blanking right now what it's called.

But thanks so much for the help everyone!


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

I 2nd Stila Gerbera!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

The name you forgot is Lilicent.


----------

